# 510 heatsink for istick Pico



## YogiVape (24/1/17)

Hi all, as title suggests, looking for extender to get above that darned battery cap.

Please PM me if you are selling one.


----------



## BumbleBee (24/1/17)

YogiVape said:


> Hi all, as title suggests, looking for extender to get above that darned battery cap.
> 
> Please PM me if you are selling one.


The Vape Guy has a few left, 22mm in Stainless Steel. Our website is currently offline as it's being moved to a new server, but you can contact us via PM, email or phone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YogiVape (26/1/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The Vape Guy has a few left, 22mm in Stainless Steel. Our website is currently offline as it's being moved to a new server, but you can contact us via PM, email or phone.
> 
> View attachment 82780
> 
> View attachment 82779



Hi.
I sent a mail but got no response. I can't find a number to phone either...


----------



## wiesbang (26/1/17)

YogiVape said:


> Hi all, as title suggests, looking for extender to get above that darned battery cap.
> 
> Please PM me if you are selling one.


I have one for you. For mahala

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/1/17)

YogiVape said:


> Hi.
> I sent a mail but got no response. I can't find a number to phone either...


Sorry about that, our email was down with the website but everything is up again, your email has been replied to


----------



## YogiVape (29/1/17)

wiesbang said:


> I have one for you. For mahala
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks bud, but I've ordered mine already...


----------



## Caramia (8/3/17)

wiesbang said:


> I have one for you. For mahala
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


@wiesbang - do you maybe still have yours, pretty please?


----------



## wiesbang (8/3/17)

Caramia said:


> @wiesbang - do you maybe still have yours, pretty please?


Sorry I already gave it to someone else 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

